# Lube truck?



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

How much equipment do you have to own to make purchasing a lube truck a good idea? I see several of these running around in my area, with the name of different excavating firms on the side. Others are just plain. I suppose smaller operators must hire these guys to do their equipment.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I've never run the numbers or worked for a company that operated a dedicated fuel/lube truck. I suspect it'll have as much to do with the mobility of the workforce and how geographically spread out your eqipment and supervision is as it does with the number of pieces running daily.
At the largest firm I worked for we ran about 20 total pieces daily on 4 or 5 jobsites across a couple of counties. Daily fuel and lube was provided out of our foremens' trucks with regular servicing being performed by a mechanic towing a service trailer. It was manageable only because every site had an assigned foreman daily, and that foreman was required to pick-u fuel daily. IMO, that company was on the cusp of needing a lube truck.
I've never seen a company running more than 25 or 30 pieces daily that didn't have a lube truck.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

PipeGuy said:


> I've never seen a company running more than 25 or 30 pieces daily that didn't have a lube truck.



Totally agree with ya.:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Lube truck? 

Never mind, I had a completely different image in my mind when I opened this thread. I was imagining a new business by Larry Flynt of something.

Carry on.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> Lube truck?
> 
> Never mind, I had a completely different image in my mind when I opened this thread. I was imagining a new business by Larry Flynt of something.
> 
> Carry on.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 31, 2006)

About 10 years ago I set up a service truck for my own use, but there was only one thing wrong with my thinking. I SHOULDA had one ten years before that. I didnt realize just how handy it would be to have one, it was set up like a mini lube truck with 150 gal of fuel and a good selection of other products and some parts. It sure saved a bunch running around the countryside going home to pick up stuff.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We are a small company with 12 pieces of equipment. We have a service truck with all of our tools, laser, transit, fittings, shovels, and a fuel tank. We also have a compartment with some anti-freeze, motor oil, transmission oil, hydraulic oil and grease. For us, it wouldn't be worth it to pay the insurances and payments for just a lube truck. We do all of our own maintenance and repairs.


----------

